# Ikan Koi > Koi Dealer & Breeder >  Pemijahan Koi yg susah-susah gampang. ada perangsangnya!??

## spirulina

Selamat malam
Untuk sebagian orang memijahkan Koi adalah pekerjaan yg mungkin sulit. sulit karena tidak tahu caranya atau sulit karena kolamnya tidak mau kotor karena proses pemijahan tersebut!? lalu buat apa susah-susah memijahkan Koi kalo ditanah air ini sudah begitu banyak petani Koi yang hebat-hebat dengan karyanya yang tidak kalah indahnya dibanding produk import. Prakteknya banyak sekali tech terapan dalam proses memijahkan Koi ada yg alami ada yg buatan, dipaksakan atau memang Koi tersebut ingin memijah, diberi pakan macam-macam atau disuntik obat biar cepat matang telur... banyak juga ikan lele yg jadi korbannya atau mau gampangnya tinggal beli obatnya! dikolam alami ataupun buatan, dilumpur atau di kolam semen, di bak fiber pun tak masalah. kolam ukuran besar dan dalam atau dikolam fiber ukuran 1X1m yg dalamnya hanya 20-30cm... ilmu tidak ada batasannya. 
yg terakhir sepertinya mustahil Koi bisa dipijahkan secara alami didalam bak yg sangat sempit ini mengingat syarat-syarat dari 'Paham yg berkembang' bagaimana seharusnya Koi memijah alamiah. berjalan seiring dengan hobi saya telah mencobanya memijahkan koi dengan berbagai cara dan saya berusaha untuk meminimalkan Kos seminimal mungkin sehingga saya terpaksa menentang Pakem, saya berhasil memijahkan Koi dalam bak fiber 1X1m dengan kedalam 20cm-an. bagaimana induk Koinya? karena tempatnya kecil dan sempit saya terpaksa mengawinkan Koi dibawah umur,... induknya berumur antara 1,5 tahun sampai 2 tahun berukuran tubuh 30-35cm! karena bukan hasil akhirnya yg sedang saya gali tetapi cara-cara tech terapan yg sedang saya coba, mungkin ini dapat memberikan inspirasi buat anggota Forum KOI's.

diForum ini saya ingin mencoba berbagi pengalaman atau dari anggota forum ada yang berminat dengan pengetahuan saya, jangan segan untuk menghubungi saya. segala komentar, sanggahan ataupun dukungan adalah satu kehormatan buat saya dan menjadi dorongan untuk melangkah lebih baik!

Saya tunggu pendapat dan komentarnya rekan sekalian!
atau email saya di [email protected]

Salam KOI'Ser
Awal Urane

----------


## masterpizzkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## HANDI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## karom

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GenKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

> Cuman kalau bole saran induknya terlalu kecil yang kemungkinan besar anakannya juga nggak bisa besar. Pengalaman saya dengan indukan sekitar 70 cm telurnya besar-besar dan juga anakannya cepat besar.
> 
> Salam sukses
> Harry N


Terima kasih Mister Harry atas sarannya, indukkan saya yg 50-65cm mati karena masalah giliran mati PLN diCerbon dan indukan yg lainnya sudah dibawa keKendari. tinggal 1 jantan goromo ukuran 52cm.

Terima kasih
Awal Urane

----------


## ari-radja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ari-radja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## siong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Kete

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Saya ceritakan kembali kalo gitu....

Saya mau ceritakan teknik kedua dari cara pemijahan pake perangsang telur walau saya anggap cara yg kedua ini gagal total.
Kebetulan beberapa pekan yg lalu saya ketitipan Koi jenis Kohaku untuk dikeluarkan telurnya ukurannya cukup besar up 50cm.
sebelumnya kolam pemijahan saya sudah siapkan berikut media kakabannya, seluruhnya sudah melewati proses disinfektan agar bebas penyakit dan jamur. air sebagai media hidup juga sudah diendapkan dan dibersihkan dari penyakit dan jamur tugas ini saya percayakan sama lampu UV. indukan jantan saya percayakan sama 1 ekor goromo up 50cm dan 1 ekor kohaku up 40cm.
dimulai dari hari sabtu saya menjemput calon indukkan betinanya, sebelum masuk ke kolam pemijahan tentunya sudah harus ada penyesuaian kondisi lingkungan setelah cukup akrab dengan lingkungannya saya baru memasukkan indukkan jantannya. rencana Koi ini saya pijahkan cara alami saja dengan pertimbangan bahwa Koi betina dan jantan sudah pernah memijah sebelumnya.
aerasi terus diberikan untuk menjaga ketersedian oksigen tetap dalam jumlah yg memadai. satu hari lewat tanpa hasil apa-apa hari minggu saya cek belum memijah juga tuh koi, sabar hingga keesokan harinya senin pagi saya cek kembali koq gak ada tanda-tanda selesai mijah. karena hari senin dan saya harus berangkat kerja dipabrik saya coba kembali cara lama yaitu merangsang Koi pake telur, saya ambil 1sendok makan putih telur dikocok dalam ember berisi air penuh hingga air kelihatan keruh. lalu saya tebarkan air kocokan ini kedalam kolam pemijahan.
pagi berganti siang dan siang pun berganti sore, waktunya saya pulang dari nguli dipabrik BAT, seperti yg saya harapkan Koi tersebut sudah selesai memijah...cukup ajaib. indukkan jantan dan betina kelihatan loyo dan segera saya masukan kedalam kolam perawatan untuk distabilkan kondisinya. kolam penuh telur dan berbau amis ini tidak luput dari perhatian saya, untuk mengurangi resiko jamur saya buang airnya sedikit demi sedikit dan ditambahkan air baru sedikit demi sedikit pula juga diberikan anti jamur. 1 hari berlalu tepatnya hari selasa sore saya tengok kembali si calon Koi kondisinya bagus telur-telur terlihat putih bening mengkilap. tetapi harapan saya pupus menjelang hari ke 2 rabu sore saya tengok telur banyak yg gabuk putih berjamur dimana-mana, total semangat saya memudar weleh-weleh GATOT nih GAgal TOTal...malas deh jadinya waktu itu saya cuma membesarkan polume overflownya biar air lama keluar diganti air baru prosesnya berlangsung seharian. hari ketiga saya berencana untuk menyiapkan pembersihan kolam pemijahan tetapi urung dilakukan karena saya melihat ada burayak yg selamat dan saya hanya berharap besok hari keempat makin banyak yg selamat. overflow saya besarkan volumenya biar air baru masuk dan yg lama terbuang (untuk air baru ini berasal dari sumber yg sama dan sudah melewati proses pengendapan dan sterilisasi, tidak lupa untuk menutup overflow dengan kain jaring halus agak burayak tidak hilang). hari keempat baru saya pindahkan kakaban ke kolam lainnya. sampai saat ini saya masih menikmati pemandangan yg indah kolam penuh burayak walau jumlahnya mungkin hanya 10-20% yg selamat. mudah-mudahan kegagalan saya kali ini bisa memacu semangat untuk tetap memijahkan Koi.
dari yg sudah saya lakukan kali ini ternyata telur cukup mujarab merangsang koi memijah hanya harus hati-hati terhadap tumbuhnya jamur.
saya masih punya spare indukan Koi betina jenis Kohaku ukuran up 50cm hanya saja kualitasnya dibawah standar. rencana saya koi ini akan saya mandikan kedalam air yg sudah dikocok telur untuk meminimalkan resiko jamur setelah pemijahan.
Salam Kois-er.

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GenKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GenKoi

Kalau kena matahari - lebih cepat menetas bisa 48 jam ,kalau nggak yaa sekitar 72 jam,
Airnya dikasih methilene blue supaya nggak kena jamur

Salam Harry

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GenKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mdharmaw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mdharmaw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

> Setelah seminggu buang aja ke empang. Tau deh empang siapa aja yang kosong...


Bos Made mau dong Koinya dibuang ke kolam saya. he he he

----------


## PutNus

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Kete

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GenKoi

> Pertumbuhan di Kolam Tanah jauh lebih pesat daripada di kolam semen atau fiber. Jauh sekaleee....   
> 
> Cape dan ribet boss kalo pembesaran di kolam semen atau fiber.
> Saya sekarang tiap kawinin paling di tahan aja seminggu.


Pak Dharma umur seminggu ditaruh  diempang bgmn survival ratenya ? Soal pembesaran dikolam semen pengalaman saya memang ribet dan biaya operasinya tinggi, tetapi kalau dikasih makan sering dan gizi tinggi sebetulnya nggak kalah ama di empang .

Salam- Harry N.

----------


## mdharmaw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wibowo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mdharmaw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mdharmaw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

thanks pak Made atas responsnya yang baik. Ikan saya itu bukan indukan tetapi pejantan dan saya sudah akan putuskan utk bawa pulang awal tahun depan nanti utk dicross dengan ochiba.

cheers

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GenKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Nachacha

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mdharmaw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GenKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## showa

wah mantap,.........

mantap sekali itu om Harry, boleh dong kapan kapan kita para pemula belajar cara kawin suntik / inseminasi di tempat bapak itu.....?

bolehlah dibuat jadwalnya biar nanti saya yg umumkan disini bukan tdk mungkin ilmu ini akan sangat bermamfaat utk para perkembangan ikan koi di tanah air.

siapa tau dgn lantaran om Harry semuanya jadi maju selangkah lagi

----------


## GenKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Nachacha

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GenKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mdharmaw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aaoded

mamang ikut juga dong..!!!
sekalian silaturahmi ama para punggawa koi-s...  ::  
sok atuh....

----------


## showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SHOWAKU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## arungtasik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## azumamano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andidarmali81

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andidarmali81

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

